
First Round Capital Holiday Video - jkopelman
http://www.youtube.com/firstroundcapital
======
e1ven
That was a great video; I think it's great that First Round is trying to build
their individual brand in the community. Josh's intro was brilliantly done.

That said, I was amazed how cut down they all were. I'd seen the previews of a
few videos that friends at different companies had submitted, and seeing them
cut down to 2 seconds was brutal.

Perhaps First Round will release the Director's-Cut edition down the road, but
given how many portfolio companies they have now, that might be a 30 minute
show! ;)

For next year, it might be best to go back to the formula that worked so well
last time- Weave the clips into one narrative, rather than just playing them
one after another.

Lots of fun, and Happy Holidays!

